
 Introducing Magnum - multithreaded event-driven webserver - prakash
http://mattgattis.com/blog/2009/10/18/introducing-magnum/
======
Semiapies
I am intrigued by one point - Tornado doesn't work on Windows, and Magnum
specifically cites Linux as a requirement. What is it about these servers that
makes them unfeasible or just currently unworkable in CPython in Windows?

~~~
strlen
They both use epoll directly. Windows uses I/O completion ports for scalable
polling.

------
brunoc
I'm really loving these event-driven servers.

If you'd prefer using Javascript, there's also Node (<http://nodejs.org/>)
which is a similar effort.

------
Semiapies
Any other details out there about it, since the site is down?

~~~
lzimm
The site is running magnum

~~~
lzimm
PS: I was just being an ass with that last comment, quick google surfaced this
though: <http://code.google.com/p/magnum-py/>

~~~
Semiapies
Thanks!

It does appear to be back up, now.

